# Wasserpest und Tausendblatt Winterhart



## Hagen (14. Sep. 2009)

hallo,

ist viell. eine blöde frage wollte aber mal nachfragen ob das tausenblatt und die __ wasserpest nur in der frostfreien tiefe winterhart sind oder ob sie einfrieren dürfen?

danke schon mal für die hilfe


----------



## Annett (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Tausendblatt Winterhart*

Hallo Hagen,

ich hatte bisher nur ein unfreiwilliges Experiment mit __ Hornkraut(__ Hornblatt) in einer Regentonne und im Miniteich. Dort hat es das komplette Durchfrieren nicht überstanden und war nach dem Auftauen Matsch.
Eine eingefrorene Armleuchteralge war danach weißlich und allem Anschein nach ebenfalls tot. 

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, stand in einem Buch von NG, dass die Unterwasserpflanzen nur überleben, wenn sie unterhalb des Eises sind und es dort durch den aufliegenden Schnee nicht zu lange dunkel bleibt.
Da bei mir dieses Jahr einiges an Wasserpest vorwitzig um die Seeroseneimer herum auf ca. 5-10cm unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche wuchert, werde ich bei ordentlich Frost sicherlich im Frühjahr über deren Winterhärte berichten können.
Mein Tausendblatt hat aus 1,2m Tiefe ebenfalls gerade die Oberfläche erreicht.


Wenn möglich, würde ich an Deiner Stelle ein paar "Mutterpflanzen" auf mind. 50cm Tiefe setzen.


----------



## Hagen (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Tausendblatt Winterhart*

annett,danke schön für die antwort.

jetzt bin ich wieder etwas schlauer geworden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Tausendblatt Winterhart*

Hi Hagen,

da kann ich Annett nur bestätigen. Letzten Winter sind mir so gut wie alle Unterwasserpflanzen (und alle meine Seerosen) die in Regenbottichen und dem Springbrunnenteich untergebracht waren eingegangen. Waren auch massive Eisklötze geworden und nach dem auftauen waren Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut, __ Krebsschere, Krauses __ Laichkraut alle Matsch:evil. Allerding hat es das nicht "wintergrüne" Kleines Laichkraut  problemlos überlebt. Auch einige Samen des Krausen Laichkrautes haben wieder ausgetrieben

MfG Frank


----------



## Testpilot (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Tausendblatt Winterhart*

Unsere Wasserpest hat den letzten Winter im Eisklotz gut überstanden.


----------



## ron (15. Sep. 2009)

*AW:  Wasserpest und  Tausendblatt Winterhart*

Auch unsere Wasserpest überlebt Temperaturen von -25. Es wächst auch an einer Stelle, die ziemlich sicher bis zum Boden zufriert. Und mit mindestens 1 Meter Schnee, kommt auch nicht viel Licht durch. Wäre schön gewesen, wenn ich so den Wasserpest losgeworden wäre , aber leider werde ich die wohl nie wieder loswerden. 

Gleichzeitig muss ich aber auch sagen, dass es sein kann, dass sich Pflanzen anpassen, also was hier in Norwegen geht, braucht nicht grundsätzlich auch in Deutschland zu gehen.

Mit Tausendblatt habe ich keine Erfahrung. In meinem Fotoalbum "Pflanzen" kannst du sehen welche Winterhart sind: alle Bilder sind hier am/im Teich aufgenommen worden.

LG

Ron


----------

